# Strange (to Me) Bullets from Hornady



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Went to a gun store in Las Cruces last week. I was looking for .44 Cal. bullets I could reload for my .44 spl. revolver. I found some bullets I have never seen before. They appear to be made of hard cast lead with "stippled" sides without conventional lubrication grooves. They were labeled "Hornady" .430 diameter 240 gr. HP. They are covered with a blue-gray substance which I guess replaces the regular lubricant. 

I logged into the Hornady web site and was unable to find anything about the bullets other than that they are for sale there. 

Does anyone know anything about these bullets? Is the lubricant good? Are they cast as hard as they appear to be? Has anyone else tried them?

I have loaded a few in .44 special cases but have not yet had the opportunity to fire them. So, I'll try to let y'all know how they shoot when I get the chance. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Want to know more about Hornady's offerings, or load data? Just give them a call toll free I think and ask to talk with a tech. Last I knew, they will send you copies of any ballistics data they have for their bullets free. They sent me half a book's worth several years ago for my 6.5x55. Most bullet manufacturers do this and send you freebies along with. Nosler, Hornady, Sierra, etc.... I only reload for my bolt action rifles right now though.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I think you will find them to be fairly soft. Not quite hard cast. I have a bunch of them in .38 but have not loaded any yet.

I will start with low velocity loads and check for leading. It will be a couple of weeks before I try any so let us hear how yours perform.

Have fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this what they look like?

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=553095&t=11082005

If so, then TOF is correct. I've fired quite a few of this type of bullet in my .38 and .357 revolvers over the years, and they work best at low to medium velocities. Being formed by swaging, they are very consistent in weight and size, but quite soft. When loading, make sure the case mouth is belled/flared enough to prevent any scraping of the bullet as it is seated, and that the seating process is begun with the bullet standing squarely in the case mouth, or poor accuracy will result. With the hollowpoint versions of this bullet style, you must have a seating die stem that closely matches the bullet's nose profile/shape, or the bullet nose will deform during seating, affecting seating depth uniformity and later expansion (the HP closes-up or flattens-out during seating). I recommend a light to moderate crimp, just over the front of the knurled portion of the bullet.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is what my .38's look like.

I bought 1000 a while back when what I normaly use, SJSP, was not available from my usual suppliers. They will probably end up being used a few at a time as light loads for my wife to practice with. The price was right.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## phiya (Sep 12, 2008)

Seems interesting... I didn't know you could just call ammo manufacturers and get them to send you load data, thanks RamRod.


----------

